# Capt. Nathan's Wade Fishing Report; Seadrift, TX. 6/1-6/2/20



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

This group stayed with it for a two day trip and it paid off.

Day 1 unfortunately we were met with gusty northeast winds and rain showers which eventually mid day forced us off the water. We only managed a couple trout and reds.

Day 2 however we were met with partly cloudy skies and light east winds. This made for some fun early morning topwater action on the SA bay oyster shell. Around 9am the bite tappered off, and we decided to relocate in time for the major feed period. Finding some sandy green water over a series of shell pads we hoped out of the boat armed with Down South Lures victorious secret and bone/silver topwaters. Landing a few reds at firstwe slowed down and dug in. Shortly after you could hear the excitement as the clients POC custom rod was doubled over. It was his personal best trout caught in the middle of the day working crotch deep shell pads.

I anticipate more of the same action the rest of this week with what our forecast shows, though towards weeks end we might have to dodge a few more rain showers.


----------

